# I was trying to be nice by excepting a Walmart order on DoorDash



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I was in a great mood this morning. Made pretty good money yesterday on DoorDash and Uber Eats. A Walmart order popped up for eight dollars and it was only about 40 items and it wasn’t a very long trip so I decided what the heck I’ll go ahead and do it.

When I got to the store and marked myself as arrived I realize I was picking up For two different customers. I was still trying to be nice and thought To myself since I’m already here I’ll pick them up. After about a 10 minute wait I received both orders and drop them both off. You can probably guess the rest of the story, neither customer tipped i’m going back to my policy of never excepting Walmart trips. What the hell was I thinking trying to be nice?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Nice doesn’t pay the bills. Decline!!!!!!!


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

When I look at my heat map I see several areas of demand around the county and I know es h area has a Walmart. Still I won’t go near them. Of course once in a while like today one pops up and I’m near the hood and this order going closer to my area of desired rides so I took it. Got to Walmart and it wasn’t ready and they had no clue so I left. Not gonna waste possible 30 minutes or more. 

new policy I saved the Walmart phone number in my phone and if I accept one in the future I will call before driving over. If not ready don’t go.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

if you excepted it like the title says you didn't go thru all that


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> I was in a great mood this morning. Made pretty good money yesterday on DoorDash and Uber Eats. A Walmart order popped up for eight dollars and it was only about 40 items and it wasn't a very long trip so I decided what the heck I'll go ahead and do it.
> 
> When I got to the store and marked myself as arrived I realize I was picking up For two different customers. I was still trying to be nice and thought To myself since I'm already here I'll pick them up. After about a 10 minute wait I received both orders and drop them both off. You can probably guess the rest of the story, neither customer tipped i'm going back to my policy of never excepting Walmart trips. What the hell was I thinking trying to be nice?


only take walmart orders if its more than $1.00 / mile and not an apartment. (which never happens here)


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> I was in a great mood this morning.





ColonyMark said:


> I was still trying to be nice and thought To myself since I'm already here I'll pick them up.


When I want to do something nice, I make a donation to the Salvation Army.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> only take walmart orders if its more than $1.00 / mile and not an apartment. (which never happens here)


 wow do you accept if its 100 items


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

nighthawk398 said:


> wow do you accept if its 100 items


Honestly, I've only ran across 2 walmart orders that fit my criteria and they were both less than 10 items.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

My number 1 rule when i used to be trade stocks more on a full time basics 
I treat all business the same. 
The stock market slang .. Kill of Be Killed ! There are no friends If you have a chance in taking a persons shirt off there back take it ! Always get paid . Doing a favor Yes this is something you do at night when your wife wants you to ................... THAT .


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> I was in a great mood this morning. Made pretty good money yesterday on DoorDash and Uber Eats. A Walmart order popped up for eight dollars and it was only about 40 items and it wasn't a very long trip so I decided what the heck I'll go ahead and do it.
> 
> When I got to the store and marked myself as arrived I realize I was picking up For two different customers. I was still trying to be nice and thought To myself since I'm already here I'll pick them up. After about a 10 minute wait I received both orders and drop them both off. You can probably guess the rest of the story, neither customer tipped i'm going back to my policy of never excepting Walmart trips. What the hell was I thinking trying to be nice?


No Good Deed
Goes Unappreciated


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> When I want to do something nice, I make a donation to the Salvation Army.


Last time I did something nice was when I bought Mrs. UberBastid a riding lawnmower for Valentines Day.
Hey, it's a good one. A John Deere ... has a holder for cold drinks ... what else? It makes me feel better when I'm sitting up on the deck drinking a cold brew watching her mow the 5 acres. That old push mower was hard for her to handle, but it did keep her in good shape.

I'm a hopeless romantic.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Last time I did something nice was when I bought Mrs. UberBastid a riding lawnmower for Valentines Day.
> Hey, it's a good one. A John Deere ... has a holder for cold drinks ... what else? It makes me feel better when I'm sitting up on the deck drinking a cold brew watching her mow the 5 acres. That old push mower was hard for her to handle, but it did keep her in good shape.
> 
> I'm a hopeless romantic.


Every woman should be so lucky.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ColonyMark said:


> I was in a great mood this morning. Made pretty good money yesterday on DoorDash and Uber Eats. A Walmart order popped up for eight dollars and it was only about 40 items and it wasn't a very long trip so I decided what the heck I'll go ahead and do it.
> 
> When I got to the store and marked myself as arrived I realize I was picking up For two different customers. I was still trying to be nice and thought To myself since I'm already here I'll pick them up. After about a 10 minute wait I received both orders and drop them both off. You can probably guess the rest of the story, neither customer tipped i'm going back to my policy of never excepting Walmart trips. What the hell was I thinking trying to be nice?


Nice Guys Never Win.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

In my market it isn't walmart but 7-11 orders, dd tricks drivers, when an order is accepted it says 1 item but they don't show what it is, once you hit arrive they show the list of items, today I accepted a gh order then I got a $10 7-11 dd ping near the restaurant and the order was going in the same direction.

Since I was nearby I could hit arrive without going to 7-11, once I did it showed me the list, 5 packs of 24 bottles of polar spring water 😳 plus a bunch of other things, no way, immediate cancel 🚫, some other guy feeling in a being nice mood must've taken that order.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> if you excepted it like the title says you didn't go thru all that


Don't be homophonic.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Nice Guys Never Win.


Thought it was nice guys finish last &#128515;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Every woman should be so lucky.


I spoil my wimmin.
She got lucky when I dragged her out of that roadhouse.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice people = $$$ for doodoodash


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

And now you have learned a very important thing...avoid walmart at all costs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

My wife and I keep getting $7-10 tips on grocery runs. Weird.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

You lost me at "excepting aka accepting Walmart order".


----------



## AndyP21502 (Dec 17, 2018)

I always decline Walmart DD orders. A lot of easier, closer, and more profitable orders to accept.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

@ColonyMark's car loaded for the $8 Walmart delivery.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> I was in a great mood this morning. Made pretty good money yesterday on DoorDash and Uber Eats. A Walmart order popped up for eight dollars and it was only about 40 items and it wasn't a very long trip so I decided what the heck I'll go ahead and do it.
> 
> When I got to the store and marked myself as arrived I realize I was picking up For two different customers. I was still trying to be nice and thought To myself since I'm already here I'll pick them up. After about a 10 minute wait I received both orders and drop them both off. You can probably guess the rest of the story, neither customer tipped i'm going back to my policy of never excepting Walmart trips. What the hell was I thinking trying to be nice?


2 orders 40 items 8$? lol you must have been real desperate! When you accept any grocery order you have to keep an account of how many items, how long it will take you to do the shopping, how far the store is and how far the customer is and really think if 8$ is worth it, let alone 2 orders for 8 bucks


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

OG ant said:


> 2 orders 40 items 8$? lol you must have been real desperate! When you accept any grocery order you have to keep an account of how many items, how long it will take you to do the shopping, how far the store is and how far the customer is and really think if 8$ is worth it, let alone 2 orders for 8 bucks


I think on dd orders you don't have to do the shopping.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

After all the warnings + horror stories here, you still accepted Walmart orders? Hopefully you learned your lesson at least


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Bon Jovi said:


> You lost me at "excepting aka accepting Walmart order".


Yeah it's called a typo



OG ant said:


> 2 orders 40 items 8$? lol you must have been real desperate! When you accept any grocery order you have to keep an account of how many items, how long it will take you to do the shopping, how far the store is and how far the customer is and really think if 8$ is worth it, let alone 2 orders for 8 bucks


We don't do the shopping on doordash .


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Don't do Walmart runs near borderline neighborhoods. When you see your customer is named after a banana or a tequila you will not get many tips.

I picked up at a walmart in a good neighborhood last week. Door wide open at house, note in app said to take the stuff inside and leave on floor by fridge, Tip on fridge. $25 cash and it was 3 blocks, 5 minutes with $10 pay was $35 in under 15 minutes.

Stayed in that area and had a good day.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Don't do Walmart runs near borderline neighborhoods. When you see your customer is named after a banana or a tequila you will not get many tips.
> 
> I picked up at a walmart in a good neighborhood last week. Door wide open at house, note in app said to take the stuff inside and leave on floor by fridge, Tip on fridge. $25 cash and it was 3 blocks, 5 minutes with $10 pay was $35 in under 15 minutes.
> 
> Stayed in that area and had a good day.


Right the problem isn't Walmart, is their $hitty customers who give them a bad rep.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

My older sister has medical problems that make it difficult to lift heavy objects, so I told her she should order her packs of bottle water from Walmart/DD, even though I sometimes drive for DD, I won’t do Walmart pickups.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

ColonyMark said:


> Yeah it's called a typo
> 
> 
> We don't do the shopping on doordash .


No, it's not. This is whole different word buddy.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Bon Jovi said:


> No, it's not. This is whole different word buddy.


While you're correcting people, Bon Jovi, remember you need a comma before "buddy."


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> While you're correcting people, Bon Jovi, remember you need a comma before "buddy."


Thank you for correcting me. I started learning English when I was 25, so any input is welcomed.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Bon Jovi said:


> No, it's not. This is whole different word buddy.


Hey everybody I can't see too good, is that Bill Shakespeare over there?


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> Hey everybody I can't see too good, is that Bill Shakespeare over there?


Naw, just some guy LIVING IN A VAN, DOWN BY THE RIVER!


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

DJJoeyZ said:


> Naw, just some guy LIVING IN A VAN, DOWN BY THE RIVER!


Haha! I was wondering if anyone would recognize that quote


----------



## Mainah (Jun 22, 2018)

Walmart orders are only good for those tired of DD and looking to scam the customers that scam them out of tips. 

Free grocery items!


----------



## Nickstwisty (Feb 13, 2018)

Mainah said:


> Walmart orders are only good for those tired of DD and looking to scam the customers that scam them out of tips.
> 
> Free grocery items!


Accepting a walmart DD in Denver is like playing Russian roulette with just one empty chamber.


----------

